# WoW friert im Ladebildschirm ein



## Windkrieg (30. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, hab folgendes Problem:

Seit heute Nachmittag komm ich nicht mehr ins Spiel, ich kann mich wie zuvor einloggen, den Charakter auswählen und komme bis in den Ladebildschirm, der Balken füllt sich (soweit so gut), jedoch wars das ab diesem Punkt auch schon. 
Ich höre zwar den Sound des Spiels und sehe ab und an ein gerendertes Standbild, ohne Charaktere oder Ähnliches, aber weiter gehts ab hier nicht mehr. 
Danach kann ich nur noch aus dem Spiel raustabben und die WoW.exe beenden, also der PC hängt sich nicht komplett auf, lediglich das Programm.

Grafikkartentreiber sind auf dem aktuellsten Stand, Netzwerk etc. auch alles in Ordnung, Write Combining hab ich bereits deaktiviert und es hat nichts gebracht. Die klassische: Cache löschen, AddOns deinstallieren etc. war auch keine Lösung.

Das seltsame an der ganzen Geschichte ist, dass es eben gestern Abend noch ohne große Probleme funktioniert hat... und Nein, ich habe seitdem keine Änderungen am System oder WoW vorgenommen.

Anbei meine dxdiag: http://nopaste.org/p/aFDtya8BG


----------



## MikkeyDee (30. Oktober 2007)

Hm, das kann mehrere Ursachen haben. Kannst du andere Games spielen oder geht überhaupt keine 3D Anwendung mehr?


----------



## Windkrieg (30. Oktober 2007)

MikkeyDee schrieb:


> Hm, das kann mehrere Ursachen haben. Kannst du andere Games spielen oder geht überhaupt keine 3D Anwendung mehr?



Hab die Tests der Dxdiag durchlaufen lassen und es auch mit HL2 probiert, geht Beides ohne Probleme.

// Edit: Habs eben auch nochmal mit Guild Wars getestet, geht ebenfalls.


----------



## Prix - H.O.L. (29. März 2010)

Hiho - ich kämpfe mit / bzw. Gegen der selben Fehler. Der Ladebildschirm springt teilweise nichtum. Oft ist es beim ersten start von WoW. Muß dann über den Taskmanager schließen (CPU Auslastung dort 0% aber recht hohe Speichernutzung) udn neu starten. Dann geht es jedoch immer. Hatte noch keine 2 Fehlestarts am Stück. Genauso klappt es beim umloggen zu 99%.
Treiber , Direct x etc. alles up to Date.

Win Vista, Ati Radeon 4800.

Bin auch für jeden Tip dankbar, weil es einfach nervig ist.

Thx , Prix.


----------



## Palimbula (31. März 2010)

Patch 3.3.3 dürfte wahrscheinlich der Grund sein --> *klick mich*


----------

